# Slaughter of Laysan Albatross at Kaena Point Oahu



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 19, 2017)

Most Laysan Albatross are on Midway and Laysan Island. Chicks are under pressure on Midway because they eat chips of lead based paint from old Navy buildings. A major cleanup might not happen now. The female lays one egg both parents incubate and mate for life.

There is a colony on Oahu at Kaena point a protected reserve. DLNR (Department of Land and Natural Resources) Wildlife managers are one of the most understaffed departments in Hawaii.

In December 2015 just over a year ago 18 year old Christian Gutierrez on break from first semester at New York University and couple of his Punahou school buddies (One of the most expensive private schools in Hawaii) were camping out at Kaena Point. They went into the restricted nesting area and killed 15 adult birds, destroyed 17 nest crushing eggs. They also destroyed and stole cameras that monitored the nesting area.

DLNR says that the Laysan Albatross population at Kaena suffered loses that go far beyond the initial death toll.

A couple days ago Gutierrez(Still a student at New York University) and his high profile defense lawyer Myles Breiner got a sweet testimony plea deal that requires him to testify against his former schoolmates. At first he was facing felony theft and 15 counts of animal cruelty. It was reduced to misdemeanors or petty misdemeanors. Breiner however asked the court to defer the no contest pleas to give Gutierrez an opportunity to avoid conviction. The Judge will decide his fate when he returns for his summer break.

The DLNR released a statement after reading about the deal in the newspaper. They expressed concern about the message such a deal sends to the public regarding protections for endangered wildlife. The crime is absolutely heinous said Case of DLNR in a statement released friday . It combines appalling animal cruelty with long lasting devastation of a breeding population of vulnerable and protected majestic sea-birds. 

I wonder what would happen to an idiot in China if he went up and killed a family of giant pandas. In America if you have money and can afford a good defense lawyer you might get off with a slap on the wrist.


DLNR found out


----------



## pleue (Mar 19, 2017)

**** this guy.


----------



## Dinsdale (Mar 19, 2017)

F**king a**holes. Will people be happier when all the wildlife has been wiped from this planet. It will be smaller and sadder world we inhabit.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 19, 2017)

Absolutely shameful, i don't wanna get into what I think should happen here.


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 20, 2017)

it just the evilness of mankind. they do it cause they can. no different to how the last great auks died on this earth


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 20, 2017)

Gutierrez beat them with baseball bats, slashed with Machete's. Cut off their feet to collect the metal identification tags. Then bragged about it showing off the tags & posting on social media.

He was 18 at the time the only adult of the three the other two were minors and are charged in juvenile court.

Albatross are protected by State and Federal laws which includes Jail time and hefty fines. This crime was huge DLNR wanted the stiffest punishment. They were not informed when the deal was struck. To have felony crimes reduced petty misdemeanors anything is possible with lawyers.

May not be fair, then again might be accused of liking animals over some humans. Ted Bundy, Jeffery Dahmer, David Berkaitz, Richard Ramirez all tortured animals before they turned on Homo Sapiens.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 20, 2017)

"happen to an idiot in China if he went up and killed a family of giant pandas"

He'll surely find a recipe for panda even on the more restricted chinese language internet?

EDIT: Not condoning what these numbskulls did - but media reports do not give much clue as to whether it was malice or just limitless ignorance that drove them...


----------



## Matus (Mar 20, 2017)

That story should only end with a few years of jail time.


----------



## Doug (Mar 20, 2017)

Ah! well a-day! what evil looks 
Had I from old and young! 
Instead of the cross, the Albatross 
About my neck was hung.
(Samuel Taylor Coleridge 1834)

Dumbasses!
(Doug 2017)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 20, 2017)

Had the iron maiden song based on the poem in my ears since I started reading this.... bastards


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 20, 2017)

So called justice, _American justice_! It appalls me!


----------



## Castalia (Mar 20, 2017)

That's awful. I agree that level of animal cruelty often leads to further bad results in adulthood. Frustrating that the justice system did not do more. I hiked out to Kaena Point many years ago when my kids were toddlers to go play in the tide pools there. It is a beautiful spot. 

View attachment 34958


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice shot that picture shows how dramatic the ocean changes from the north shore to the west shore the current line off the tip. Yes it is a special place, each little cove is different from the next.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 21, 2017)

people do stupid ****..he is gonna regret it when he gets older..trust me, i know.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 28, 2017)

Maybe someone will beat Gutierrez to death with a baseball bat and cut his feet off...you know, just for fun. 
I have some spare time this weekend.


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 28, 2017)

Dinsdale said:


> F**king a**holes. Will people be happier when all the wildlife has been wiped from this planet. It will be smaller and sadder world we inhabit.



No. PEOPLE won't be happier, but sub-human scum like Gutierrez don't care.


----------



## mauichef (Mar 28, 2017)

Have to say hi next time he's on island!


----------



## 9mmbhp (Mar 30, 2017)

Punahou dickheads

Iolani no ka oi


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 7, 2017)

Gutierrez got 45 days in jail and 200 hours of community service.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 7, 2017)

Are you freaking kidding me?!?


----------



## Sillywizard (Jul 7, 2017)

Albatross is practically chicken...
*Licks lips*


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 8, 2017)

keithsaltydog said:


> Gutierrez got 45 days in jail and 200 hours of community service.



Last time I checked humans weren't an endangered species


----------



## Marek07 (Jul 8, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Last time I checked humans weren't an endangered species


Quite right. Alas, we're an endangering species.


----------

